# The Corns Are Awake



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 4, 2011)

My pair of okeetee corns are up and looking pretty good,They will have more color after they shed,I hope to breed them this year.Hatched 2007. Len


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 4, 2011)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Floof (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous! Gotta love Okeetees with good borders. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jackrat (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice okeetees! If you like okeetees,check out the extremes at strangecargoexotics.com . Graham is a friend and has been working on these for a number of years. My brother in law is a corn breeder. He has some of these and they are stunning! Good luck with the breeding,may you have many eggs.


----------



## Angi (Apr 4, 2011)

Do they hibernate? I have never heard of hibernating a captive snake, but I do not know ANYTHING about keeping snakes. Remember I am an ex snakeophob (is that a word?) I have been told the (wild) snakes here do not hibernate, but go underground when it is cold. Where would you find a snake egg in nature? Or a lizard egg? I find babies but never eggs. I know you just wanted to show off your pretty babies, but you made me so curious.


----------



## Angi (Apr 4, 2011)

Do they hibernate? I have never heard of hibernating a captive snake, but I do not know ANYTHING about keeping snakes. Remember I am an ex snakeophob (is that a word?) I have been told the (wild) snakes here do not hibernate, but go underground when it is cold. Where would you find a snake egg in nature? Or a lizard egg? I find babies but never eggs. I know you just wanted to show off your pretty babies, but you made me so curious.


----------



## muddoc (Apr 5, 2011)

Angi said:


> Do they hibernate? I have never heard of hibernating a captive snake, but I do not know ANYTHING about keeping snakes. Remember I am an ex snakeophob (is that a word?) I have been told the (wild) snakes here do not hibernate, but go underground when it is cold. Where would you find a snake egg in nature? Or a lizard egg? I find babies but never eggs. I know you just wanted to show off your pretty babies, but you made me so curious.



"going underground" when it is cold is hibernation. Corn snakes are native to the south eastern US and they do exactly that in the winter months (i.e. go underground and hibernate). Another term that you may hear from time to time with captive breeders of snakes that require a cooling period is brumate or brumation.

Snake eggs from corn snakes and other colubrids native to the states are generally laid in a nest underground, and therefore are not easily found. This is part of how the snakes protect their eggs while they are incubating.


To the OP, those corns are very beautiful. I just pulled mine out of brumation about 10 days ago as well, and cannot wait for the soon to come eggs. Good luck with your breeding this season.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everybody, Yes Angie, you can cool them down for a couple of months and Tim wrote it out better than I could.As for where you might find eggs I went to the Maryland house today and took a pic of a place where I have found black snake and ring neck snake eggs,They probably still lay in the area, no ones bothers it and the raccoons are given 22 reasons not to be in the area when spotted.We have skinks that lay eggs close to the house under all sorts of things,stepping stones, flower pots, pieces of wood,etc. I also found today bunches of spotted salamander eggs in a small man made pond, (they have been doing this since 1988 when I built the pond). in the fall the marbled salamanders lay their eggs next to the creek(i put pieces of wood down so i could watch the nest building and egg laying) and she protects them til the rains wash the eggs into the creek.jackrat I will check the site,not looking to get anymore at this time but like seeing what people are doing with them. Len


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

